# Tear staining wet face



## fuzzy66 (Dec 21, 2018)

Stella my 10 month old puppy has started to get bad tear stains on her face. Its so bad that when I put my fingers to touch the fur under the eyes, its all wet as if its been draining all day. From what I have read on here, that does not seem normal.


This past weekend I washed her for the second time using the Lavish spa tear stain remover, scrubbing around her eyes and while I think it might of worked for a day till the tears started to flow again, could it of caused this issue if it got into her eyes, even days later?


What might I do to help prevent the eyes from making her face wet, could it be from sleeping to much, being scared, separation anxiety getting all worked up and shaking with nervousness ? 



My Girlfriend cut her hair around here eyes to remove the "tear stained" fur, I wonder if its growing back in causing irritation into the eyes.


Is there something I can do to stop the eyes from over tearing and making her face wet, it does not seem to be normal?


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

I am a new Maltese parent and right before I brought Zoey home at 10 weeks-old I did so much research on tear staining. All I can say is I believe a lot can be handled through diet. I personally am a health fanatic so I guess I made Zoey one too. She eats Stellar and Chewy meal mixers and also their Kibble which is gluten, soy, wheat, and grain free. For snacks/treats, I make her Venison I cut them up very small. She runs with me every day so she needs the extra protein. She also gets filtered water and I use a stainless steel food and water bowl. I also mix the Angel eyes powder in her food. I think it helps it certainly doesn't hurt since it is all natural. I also groom her twice a day. By that I mean I wipe her eyes and comb out any dirt that may be there. She has very little tear stains. What I have noticed is that as she got older her face became less wet. Like I said I never had a Maltese before. So I just thought I would share my experience. Zoey is what most would consider a teacup because she weighs only 5 pounds she is now 18-months-old. Good luck! Peace, Sandra


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

My pup is just about 2 years old and a few months ago he started having problems with tear stains. I didn't mind the staining so I ignored it since so many white dogs have that. Then I noticed that it wasn't just tear staining, it was that his eyes and the area under his eyes were always wet. And he had started rubbing his eyes. 

Asked the vet and he suggested OcuBright. Vet said there was no guarantee it would work. . It took the vet a bit of time to get the OcuBright, but I started it and it worked. 

I just took a picture of Whispy's face to show you, but my iPhone hasn't uploaded them to my computer yet. Will try to share later.

BTW, my vet has had problems getting the OcuBright. It is being sold on Amazon, but the bottle looks different to the one I have so not sure if it is the real thing. I sent a query to the company about it a month ago, but have yet to hear back. Just a heads up!

Oh, and the tablets say for up to 15 lbs. Since Whispy is just 6 lbs, I give him half of these tiny orange cubes each day. That means one bottle can last 60 days.

Lainie


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

I took the pix as promised, but don't know how to post it.

Lainie


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Received an answer about OcuBright that's sold on Amazon. That particular one is for humans and not dogs. Sorry.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

*tear staining*

Hi,

Both my maltese "outgrew" their tear staining. I used a lot of remedies (regrettably) but eventually just kept the hair trimmed and washed and dried everyday till it stopped. I even took one of my pups to a specialist who did tests that confirmed nothing. That's all I know!


----------



## Roger (Mar 27, 2017)

Ours grew out of it after her first birthday. Now we just clean her eyes everyday and she is good to go.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

I had suggested OcuBright because my Whispy did so well with it. BUT yesterday the vet who recommended it said there was a report that there was an antibiotic in it. This was not mentioned on the label. Well, so I'm stopping the OcuBright. 

Vet said we'll check Whispy end of May to see how he's doing without the OcuBright. I don't mind the tear stains. Originally, he just had a bit of dark gunk in the am and I used a bausch and Lomb (human grade) eye wash to clean his eyes twice a day. That helped. Then a couple months ago, it wasn't just discoloration. His eyes were wet all the time and the area beneath the eyes was wet also. This caused him to rub his eyes. 

So, I'll be watching the responses you get here to see if there are any other safe suggestions. 

Lainie and Whisper


----------

